# absolute Breite eines Elements ermitteln, das width="100%" hat



## HPB (25. November 2004)

Hallo,
kann man die Breite in Pixeln eines Elements bestimmen, dass 100% hat?
Beispiel:

<body id ="body" width="100%">
bla
</body>
<script>
alert(document.getElementById("body").width);
</script>

Um genau zu sein habe ich eine Frameseite (2 Frames, nebeneinander) und brauche die tatsächliche Breite, die ich in dem rechten Frame zur Verfügung habe. Das rechte Frame soll so groß wie möglich sein, die Größe des linken frames passt sich dynamisch an. 
Wenn ich das width- Attribut im body-Tag weglasse, dann erhalte ich die "undefined!"


----------



## hela (25. November 2004)

Hallo HPB,

     ja das geht mit "document.getElementById(id).offsetWidth".

 Ich habe es bisher zwar noch nie mit dem BODY ausprobiert, aber du kannst ja notfalls einen leeren DIV-Block, der 100% breit ist, in den BODY setzen und den dann so vermessen.

   editierter Nachtrag:
   Siehe auch das Script von Chris Poole in den Webmaster-FAQ http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130008.html. Dort wird die Eigenschaft "innerWidth" des window-Objektes verwendet.


----------

